# [SOLVED] Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?



## KarMen13

Websites that analyzes your PC if it can run certain games? SystemLabRequirements has not been updated so new games are not available to be checked :sigh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?*

Here is another link to a requirement site.
http://www.yougamers.com/

Select the game you like and it will scan your PC. You will need to accept a few things and download a small file in-order for it to scan.

This link is available in my sig.


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?*

For whatever reason, most of the games I play are not on either website's list!:upset:


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?*

What games do you play Jason09?


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?*

Luxor, Descent, a few NFS's (no NFS's newer than 2002), Flight Simulator, Wheel of Fortune, and couple others. The only one of those I saw was Flight Simulator.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?*

LOL!!
Luxor is a really great mini game,
NFS before 2002? mmmm Porsche!!!!! one of the best
or maybe Need for Speed III, that game won lots of rewards


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Are there websites like System Lab Requirements?*

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 is my favorite NFS game.:grin: Speaking of it, I just hosted a server in it today!:smile:


----------



## Laurie52

Going through the YouGamers website now. Nice.


----------



## tomemkd

Here is another website:
Game Info Center | Check game system requirements for more then 2000 PC game titles


----------



## sukhraj

thanks!!!! for the information..


----------



## defriend

Everything is for pc!! Isn't there a website like that for macs


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Gaming on a Mac is shameful....


----------



## defriend

I know!


----------

